# Up to 12 Dead in NATO Helicopter Crash (Turkish Troops): 16 March, 2012



## armyvern (16 Mar 2012)

Just breaking now ...

Reproduced under the fairdealings provision of the copyright act ...

http://www.naharnet.com/stories/en/33574-turkey-confirms-turkish-helicopter-crash-in-kabul



> Turkey's foreign ministry confirmed on Friday that a Turkish helicopter crashed in the Afghan capital Kabul but without giving details on casualties.
> 
> "We confirm that a Turkish helicopter crashed in Kabul according to initial findings," a ministry diplomat told Agence France Presse. According to Afghan officials, at least 10 people, including a woman and two children, were killed when a NATO Turkish helicopter crashed into a house and burst into flames on the outskirts of Kabul.
> 
> ...



http://www.chicagotribune.com/sns-rt-afghanistan-crash-update-1l4e8eg5bm-20120316,0,1624564.story



> * At least 8 Turkish soldiers killed in crash
> 
> * Four Afghans killed on the ground
> 
> ...



Condolences to the families of these fallen troops, the civilians on the ground.


----------



## vonGarvin (16 Mar 2012)

Horrible news to start the day.  Condolences to all...


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Mar 2012)

Sucks....

Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of those killed ....


----------



## TN2IC (16 Mar 2012)

Condolences to all.





TN


----------

